

Ask HN: Can we consider the web safe now? - mikemoka

I am not a security expert but the heartbleed bug, that leaves almost no traces, has affected a big part of the internet (some say over 50%, others over 70%), and I think that it is pretty much impossible for the most of it to be quickly updated.<p>So will we live with the consequences of this bug for a few years?<p>And how can we be sure that bugs like that aren&#x27;t included in other commonly used libraries?<p>Please let me know I am mistaken.
======
yen223
No.

It took 2 years for the good guys to locate a bug in a _popular open-source_
program. Who knows how many other bugs are lurking out there, especially in
closed-source software - last I checked, IIS still commands a respectable
market share.

